# Commercial sandblasting.



## bodean614

Looking at project and the have a couple dust collection silos and they are 17 diameter and 22 ft high. Does anyone have any idea what a sandblasting company charges per sqft ?? I will call and get prices but don't want to go in clueless. Thanks for any help. Or bustin my b-lls


----------



## Paradigmzz

I'm also curious about shotblasting prices for concrete. Anyone have a ballpark for that as well? I'm serious. Putting together a bid for armorseal quartz and need a prep rate. I'm guessing minimum of $1500 but that's ok, the floor is 4k sq ft. But I'm just spitballing and hard to get hard numbers on a Sunday.


----------



## PP&C Services

We charge $150.00 per hour for abrasive blasting depending on certain variables. Height, what and how thick material is to be removed, etc. $180.00 per hour for soda blasting, and $200.00 per hour for black walnut blasting with the variables mentioned above having an effect on price. Some are cheaper than me, and some higher.


----------



## bodean614

Any idea how many sqft a day a man can do??

And yes I know variables. Give me easy to hard range.


----------



## woodcoyote

PP&C Services said:


> We charge $150.00 per hour for abrasive blasting depending on certain variables. Height, what and how thick material is to be removed, etc. $180.00 per hour for soda blasting, and $200.00 per hour for black walnut blasting with the variables mentioned above having an effect on price. Some are cheaper than me, and some higher.



Curious and off topic, but what kind of blaster would you recommend for blasting off automotive paint? I got some trailers and a old van that I want to repaint and I'd figure blasting it off is the right way to start. 

It's not for a job, I own them, I just want to plunk around and learn some new stuff. <shrugs> Any suggestions you could give or point me in the right direction would be awesome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PP&C Services

woodcoyote said:


> Curious and off topic, but what kind of blaster would you recommend for blasting off automotive paint? I got some trailers and a old van that I want to repaint and I'd figure blasting it off is the right way to start.
> 
> It's not for a job, I own them, I just want to plunk around and learn some new stuff. <shrugs> Any suggestions you could give or point me in the right direction would be awesome. Thanks in advance.


For automotive blasting, you would be fine with a 10 gallon pot from a Tractor Supply Company store or a farm supply store. They do great on automobiles.


----------



## woodcoyote

I found this kinda cool, not like I know much about it or the industry in general. Never seen this type of system before, what do you think?

http://dustlessblasting.com


----------



## PP&C Services

woodcoyote said:


> I found this kinda cool, not like I know much about it or the industry in general. Never seen this type of system before, what do you think?
> 
> http://dustlessblasting.com


I don't know why they are calling it new. Mixed media (water and abrasive) has been used for years. : D


----------



## PP&C Services

If anyone wants a cheap way to sandblast, get a blasting attachment for your pressure washer. $60.00 and your in business.


----------



## Jmayspaint

PP&C Services said:


> If anyone wants a cheap way to sandblast, get a blasting attachment for your pressure washer. $60.00 and your in business.


 I have one of those. It's a lot less "unpleasant" than dry blasting. I have been using play sand with it. Not sure it works as well but its a lot safer to work with than silica sand. 
The pattern is small, but I was actually surprised how well it does work.


----------



## 1camper

joshmays1976 said:


> I have one of those. It's a lot less "unpleasant" than dry blasting. I have been using play sand with it. Not sure it works as well but its a lot safer to work with than silica sand.
> The pattern is small, but I was actually surprised how well it does work.


The play sand has pebbles in it that can block the suction and hurt when they bounce back ay you. I think you're better off with silica. And yes, they work well. Cover the glass tho..


----------

